# Steel City 10" tablesaw fence upgrade?



## DaiCa (Nov 19, 2010)

Anybody got this saw? Model # 35990C (cast iron). I talked to SC tech support today and the guy said there is an upgrade fence model #35688 for $129.00? Where do I buy this? I cannot find it on google. Thanks.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have their industrial fence system. It's top notch. If you find the whole fence somewhere for 130, let me know where if you wouldn't mind as I have another saw that needs a fence.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

when i've inquired about SC products from them, they've directed me to their dealers, like woodcraft.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

http://steelcitytoolworks.com/


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> when i've inquired about SC products from them, they've directed me to their dealers, like woodcraft.


I've bought parts directly from them...maybe they consider this a part?


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd be curious if it includes the rails as well.


----------



## DaiCa (Nov 19, 2010)

I talked to SC today and they said the industrial fence model # is 35627 for $359.00 + shipping. It includes 50" Right rail. I don't want to spend that much.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That makes more sense.


----------



## MoHawk (Mar 26, 2011)

DaiCa said:


> I talked to SC today and they said the industrial fence model # is 35627 for $359.00 + shipping. It includes 50" Right rail. I don't want to spend that much.


I bought this fence and rail from SC about 1.5 year ago. At that time I believe I paid around $299 + shipping. It's a great fence, very solid.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like a Biesemeyer clone. I put a Jet Xacta fence (Biesemeyer clone) on my Unisaw. I just had the fence and no rails or tube.
I went to a steel supplier and bought a 3/16" wall 2" x 3" tube, and some angle iron. I wanted 1/8" wall, but they didn't have it. The orig. is more like 1/16" wall.
The tube works great. The fence doesn't raise up as much, when using stock feeder or feather boards to hold the stock down. 
Extra weight can only help things also. Not to mention I use it as an anvil at times!
I think the steel ran me about $65.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

DaiCa said:


> I talked to SC today and they said the industrial fence model # is 35627 for $359.00 + shipping. It includes 50" Right rail. I don't want to spend that much.


Link updated per rbk123's post:
The Shop Fox W1410 "Original" is on sale from Grizzly for ~ $170 shipped.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

knotscott said:


> The Shop Fox W1410 "Original" is on sale at Amazon for $194 shipped.


Grizzly's had it on sale for $153 for a long time ($170 shipped).
http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/Fence-w-Standard-Rails/W1410


You can get the long rails for another $30 ($50 shipped).
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Long-Rails-for-Shop-Fox-Fence-Rip-to-49-/W1413

Or the 2 combined for $210 shipped.

Then if you happen to get a 10% off coupon....


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rbk123 said:


> Grizzly's had it on sale for $153 for a long time ($170 shipped).
> http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/Fence-w-Standard-Rails/W1410....


Better yet! :thumbsup:


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

Pirate said:


> Looks like a Biesemeyer clone. I put a Jet Xacta fence (Biesemeyer clone) on my Unisaw. I just had the fence and no rails or tube.
> I went to a steel supplier and bought a 3/16" wall 2" x 3" tube, and some angle iron. I wanted 1/8" wall, but they didn't have it. The orig. is more like 1/16" wall.
> The tube works great. The fence doesn't raise up as much, when using stock feeder or feather boards to hold the stock down.
> Extra weight can only help things also. Not to mention I use it as an anvil at times!
> I think the steel ran me about $65.



I did *exactly* the same thing. 1/8 wall 2x3 and 3/16 3" even-angle. 5ft of each, plus 5ft of 3/4 aluminum stock (for the setup spacing) was under $60.00 from the local metal yard. 

I got a fence from http://vsctools.com/ and an aluminum extrusion from 80/20 inc. I am pretty happy with the setup for under $300 total.

-edit-
and I'm already looking to upgrade to a Unisaw.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok....so I need to find someplace cheaper to get steel......I need to do the same thing for a unisaw my brother in law has.......but the steel place here wants over 200 bucks for the rails and tube.....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

RepairmanJack said:


> plus 5ft of 3/4 aluminum stock (for the setup spacing)


What'd ya use that for???


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

I used the 3/4 aluminum to keep the space between the tube and angle iron at precisely 3/4" while I clamped the steel and drilled holes. I later used it to align my fence with the 3/4 miter grooves. It's just spare, square stock. I'll re-use it if I build another fence. 


I got my Steel from Shapiro Steel in North St. Louis. Nice indoor yard. They sell online, but the shipping is probably kinda high. 

I'm probably going to start over and build another if I get the Unisaw


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Ok....so I need to find someplace cheaper to get steel......I need to do the same thing for a unisaw my brother in law has.......but the steel place here wants over 200 bucks for the rails and tube.....



I forgot to get a piece for the backside of the saw, but I left the old tube-rail in place. Either way prices are nowhere near $200 here.


----------



## dogmir (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a similar version of that saw. Mine was made by Orion for Farm and Fleet. Pretty close to the design but mine tilts the other direction so the bump out for the motor is on the other side. Same fence. I have often contemplated upgrading it also. It is the worst fence I have used, but defiantly not the best. I have thought about upgrading the rail and getting the fence linked above from very super cool tools. On the other hand I have thought about going the cheaper route of giving it a tune up and mod it a bit, and adding a one piece rail in the front that is a bit longer. I keep going back and forth about it. I guess you could say I am on the fence....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I found another place now...58 bucks for all three steel pieces 78 inches long.


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

dogmir said:


> I have thought about upgrading the rail and getting the fence linked above from very super cool tools. On the other hand I have thought about going the cheaper route of giving it a tune up and mod it a bit, and adding a one piece rail in the front that is a bit longer. I keep going back and forth about it. I guess you could say I am on the fence....


I really like the VSC fence, but I'm a tad disappointed in the quality of the extrusion. I bought it right from 80/20 (not VSC) and it has a bit more deflection than I thought. Of course it takes a fair amount of pressure to actually deflect the aluminum, so I expect that it will be fine in practical use. 

Still way better that the unisaw-clone pipe that came with my Asian Jet. I tried several times to tune and adjust the pipe-fence, but it's never improved. It's always been a PITA.


----------

